# JGH - Jade Gas Holdings



## springhill (25 August 2010)

Quest are a company currently exploring their Victory Bore iron/vanadium/titanium project 450km east of Geraldton, the project is some 30-40km from the sealed Mt Magnet Road, which leads directly into Geraldton, near the proposed Port Oakajee.
QNL are targetting 200-250Mt resource grading 22-30%Fe, 0.4-0.7%V2O5 and 6-8%TiO2.

Today have announced results from a 17 hole drilling program comprising 2600m confirming 3.2km of a 9.2km strike length.
Best results include,
76m @ 26.9%Fe, 0.49%V2O5 and 7.31%TiO2
56m @ 28.6%Fe, 0.53%V2O5 and 7.89%TiO2
22m @ 29.3%Fe, 0.51%V2O5 and 8.01%TiO2
mineralisation continues along strike and at depth.

Full report here.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100825/pdf/31s2jbxf89ync0.pdf


MC $8.8
Current SP 4c
Shares on Issue 221m
12mth High/Low 7.4c/2.5c
Cash at Hand $1.38m
Expenses this Quarter $600k

Disc - holding.


----------



## springhill (28 February 2011)

For those looking for an Fe explorer with a drilling program in place this is worth a look IMO, QNL are due to start operations in April. 
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110210/pdf/41wpy2mgxjk4vs.pdf

Looks like investors getting set, chart says it all.


----------



## springhill (1 March 2011)

Also, i forgot to add the link to the latest investor presentation for those interested.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110221/pdf/41wwq6vnw6t84n.pdf


----------



## springhill (29 April 2011)

QNL reports in their latest quarterly. 

*Drill rigs have arrived at Alken site yesterday (28th April) and are set to commence drilling immediately, testing high grade outcropping hematite.

*Drilling is also planned to follow up high grade magnetite intersections at Feral.

*Licences are also being processed for exploration and mining tenements in Nigeria, prospective for gold, covering a total area of more than 3,600 km².

*During the quarter QNL was granted two exploration licences covering approximately 290km² within the Johnson Range region north of Southern Cross which they believe may be prospective for iron ore mineralisation. Quest will carry out geological
mapping at the project during the second half of 2011.


----------



## springhill (5 May 2011)

Announcement out today, drilling at hematite project, Alkens, commenced April 30th. Programme of 26 holes for 2500m to last 4 weeks.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110505/pdf/41ygn1drz7pm31.pdf


----------



## springhill (22 June 2011)

Drilling program at Alken (hematite) and Feral (magnetite) both completed as of June 10th.
Assay results due back from lab in 2 weeks.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110622/pdf/41zc684yb8lp69.pdf

Good results could see buying with the pre- end of financial year selling a decent strategy.


----------



## springhill (13 July 2011)

QNL has been granted 16 licenses to explore for gold in Nigeria.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110713/pdf/41zr5n2z3hldhv.pdf


----------



## springhill (21 July 2011)

QNL has released results from drilling at Alken and Feral.

*Alken*
36 holes for 1475m drilled to test for direct shipping grade hematite ore (DSO)

Zones of altered Banded Iron Formation drilled however no significant intersections
of direct shipping grade hematite ore

Geological review of untested zones covered by native vegetation underway

*Feral* turned up big levels of magnetite
3 holes for 541m drilled to follow up on previous high grade magnetite iron ore
intersections

Significant wide high grade intersections – *150m @ 39.45% Fe from 30m
                                                           90m @ 31.7%  Fe from 91m
                                                          130m @ 39.33% Fe from 51m
All holes ended in mineralisation*

Drill results to be incorporated into maiden JORC Mineral Resource estimate

Previous metallurgical testwork indicates magnetite can upgrade to clean high
grade (68% Fe) concentrate at relatively coarse grind (45 micron)

Further Davis Tube Recovery (metallurgical) testwork planned

High grade magnetite mineralisation identified over 5km on key Eastern Limb
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110715/pdf/41zsr1t4q526q9.pdf

Plus an update on *Victory Bore*
151Mt Maiden Mineral Resource 

0.44% V2O5

21 RC drill holes totalling 3,130 m and 2 Diamond holes for 479m

Mineral Resource covers only 3.3km of a 9.2km strike length

These results compare favourably with other vanadium bearing magnetite iron deposits
including the Windimurra Vanadium Project (Atlantic Limited)

Additionally, iron (25% Fe) and titanium (6.73% TiO2)
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110721/pdf/41zwq7rc1jk2fz.pdf


----------



## springhill (15 January 2013)

I haven't kept an eye on QNL for a long time. Performing poorly in between times of last post and this one. In my opinion there is not a lot to be bullish about here.

On 18th Dec they released update on Perenjori.
*PERENJORI IRON ORE PROJECT*
Key Highlights
● Diamond drilling completed
● Metallurgical testing commencing
● Pre-feasibility study to be completed by end of 1st quarter 2013
● Production within 3 years; 6Mtpa @ 52% - 55% Fe
● Strategically located close to key infrastructure. Mine site to rail – 14km

Project Economics
Throughput 11.5M tonnes per year 
Production 5M tonnes per year 
Mine life 11 years 
IRR +31%
Operating costs $39.4 per tonne
Capital expenditure $265M
NPV (@10%) $223M
Payback period 2.5 years

● Inferred resource 128Mt of 37.8% Fe
● Additional Exploration Target* 320Mt – 360Mt; 30% - 36% Fe
● Conceptual resource base > 0.5billion tonnes
● Comparatively low capital expenditure requirement
● Discussions underway with contractors to minimize capital and operational costs

On 19 December they released,
*Nigeria Gold Target Definition*
● Broad-spaced soil sampling program in the Kimu Corridor defines a large coherent 5km-long gold anomaly along strike for previously discovered gold prospects of Kurege and Aduku at Bin Yauri, Nigeria.

A broadly-spaced 400m x 800m soil sampling program aimed to identify primary sources of elluvial gold that are currently attracting new artisanal activity, in the anticlinal zone between Kurege-Aduku and the Yelwa Granite. It reveals a large coherent gold anomaly 5km long and 1km wide at the 12ppb (90percentile) threshold with peak values above 40ppb (98percentile). This regional anomaly requires infill soil geochemistry at 80m x 40m to define precise targets.


----------



## greggles (20 January 2018)

Quest Minerals have been seeing some good gains since October 2017. The QNL share price has gone from 2.6c to 6.6c since then. 

In mid-November the company announced that they had entered into a binding heads of agreement to acquire Austrian Projects Corporation Pty Ltd. A shareholders meeting was held yesterday and the acquisition and associated resolutions were approved. The company requested a suspension from official quotation immediately following the meeting.

It will be interesting to see what happens when QNL comes out of suspension, which is expect to occur at the end of February. Could be some more gains to come.


----------



## kid hustlr (20 January 2018)

greggles said:


> Quest Minerals have been seeing some good gains since October 2017. The QNL share price has gone from 2.6c to 6.6c since then.
> 
> In mid-November the company announced that they had entered into a binding heads of agreement to acquire Austrian Projects Corporation Pty Ltd. A shareholders meeting was held yesterday and the acquisition and associated resolutions were approved. The company requested a suspension from official quotation immediately following the meeting.
> 
> ...




Am I reading that correctly - in halt until February?


----------



## greggles (20 January 2018)

kid hustlr said:


> Am I reading that correctly - in halt until February?



That's correct. Here's the explanation in the Request for Suspension:


----------



## System (22 February 2018)

On February 22nd, 2018, Quest Minerals Limited (QNL) changed its name and ASX code to High Grade Metals Limited (HGM).


----------



## System (30 September 2021)

On September 30th, 2021, High Grade Metals Limited (HGM) changed its name and ASX code to Jade Gas Holdings Limited (JGH).


----------



## greggles (15 March 2022)

Natural gas hasn't seen the same kind of spot price increase as oil since Russia invaded Ukraine, but it is still up from a month ago. Europe appears more dependent on Russian natural gas exports than on its oil, and Russian supply of natural gas to Western Europe has been steady despite the invasion of Ukraine, perhaps providing more price stability. Still, the short term outlook remains murky.

I have been wondering if some Australian natural gas plays might be dark horses given the current unstable geopolitical situation. JGH is drilling for gas in Mongolia and is current trading at 6.4c, off its highs of 9c in November 2021. However, it looks to have found support at 6c and, given today's announcement, a rebound might be on the cards.

There are expectations that JGH might extract over 1TCF of natural gas from its Mongolian operations, which would be worth in excess of $9 billion, making their current market cap of $70 million look very undervalued. That being said, I have only taken a superficial look at JGH and welcome any other views on the company.


----------

